# What is Flechette Ammo



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking through my CTD catelog and I see this type of ammo that states it was banned by the geneva treaty or something like that because its so leathal. Looks like tiny little darts. Looks interesting if you had to use it for self defense or varmits close range. Has anyone actually used this and seen the results? CTD does not say how many are in a pack also and I was wondreing if this is just for 1 bullet? It say's limited quanities, so do the still make this or is it surplus?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

that ammo is capable of cutting through body armor and vehicle hulls. The lead bullet stops against it but the harder steel dart inside keeps moving past it and penetrates soft tissue and mangles it. Hunting critters you'd be fine with FMJ ammo.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow. I’ve never heard of FMJ shotgun ammo before, but then I don’t do a great deal of shotgun hunting. Is that a required load for some state law somewhere?

In rifle or pistol ammo, FMJ would be one of the last choices you’d make for hunting because they’re designed to do minimal peripheral damage to surrounding tissue… way too easy for your game to walk away or take half a mile to run to ground before they bleed out. We usually use soft hollow points, Barnes Triple Shock or Nosler ballistic tips for everything from rabbit to deer.

AnvilIron


----------

